# When do dogs stop breeding



## Chemikal

I just wanna know if age has a reflection on when a dog stops breeding like humans? If so, What age? I know it probably does. I love my dog and I feel sorry for her shes only 8 but I wonder if she can still breed if I put my cockerspaniel and her together if I wanted to breed them?


----------



## LoveLilly

why do you feel sorry for your dog?


----------



## workingdog

Chemikal said:


> I just wanna know if age has a reflection on when a dog stops breeding like humans? If so, What age? I know it probably does. I love my dog and I feel sorry for her shes only 8 but I wonder if she can still breed if I put my cockerspaniel and her together if I wanted to breed them?


uh yeah! 8 is a little old .


----------



## opokki

I don't think there is an age that they _choose_ to stop breeding but breeding them when they are older is risky....to the mother as well as the pups. 8yrs old, IMO, is too old to breed.


----------



## skelaki

Chemikal,

First of all, there's no reason to "feel sorry" for your Cocker spaniel because she's never had puppies. If she was a member of a wild dog pack chances are she never would have bred because *only* the Alpha male and Alpha female breed.

Eight years old is too old for a first litter. You would stand a good chance of losing your pet to complications.

If you are interested in becoming a breeder in the future, go to the AKC website and look up the national breed club for Cockers. Contact them and find a breeder in your area who would be willing to take you under her wing and teach you about the breed, when to breed, why to breed, etc.

In other words, don't become another backyard or puppymill breeder. There are already too many health problems with Cockers. So, if you really love your dog and cocker spaniels, do the right thing by them.


----------



## MomOf7

Please get her spayed. Too many risks. Her being 8 yrs old is like a 50 yr old woman having her first baby.


----------



## Momof2Pups

If you were ready to breed you would know this. Please neuter your dog.


----------



## foxywench

as mom of 2 said...if you have ot ask this your not ready...
to actually answer your question 8 yrs old is TOO TOO OLD to have a litter of puppies in general and a female this old should NEVER be having her first litter! PLEASE do the right thing, have her spayed and enjoy her for the rest of her life. having puppies is way too stressfull especially on a girl that age and it could not only kill her but you could also loose the entire litter...
Take a step back, if your REALY interested in breeding find your local BREED CLUB and join, find a breeder in the breed club who would be willing to mentor you, id suggest mentoring under a breeder for at least 2 years before striking out on your own to find your first show girl.

an actual answer to your question would be most breeders "retire" their breeding females at about 5-6yrs old.

and please dont feel bad that your females not had pups, there not like us, belive me she'll be much happier spayed and being your baby!


----------



## cneale

Hello i dont know when to stop breeding your dog, but is 6 too old to breed ?


----------



## animalcraker

cneale said:


> Hello i dont know when to stop breeding your dog, but is 6 too old to breed ?


You might get better respones to ur question if you posted your own thread or on a similar one that's not over 2&1/2 years old.

Anywho on to your question. The breeding age for any dog depends on the dog itself. Some dogs are too immature to breed before they're 3, others are too old to breed after thier 5, and some have difficulty breeding and getting pregnant inth first place. 

So to answer the question about your dog, we would have to know some more information about your dog and your breeding experience.

What breed is your dog?
Has she had a litter before?
Have you ever bred a litter?
Do you have a mentor?

I must warn you as well breeding is a very touchy subject on every forum that you may venture to. Irresponsible breeding is looked down upon and you're likely to get flamed if you're not a reputable breeder. It's usually assumed that you're irrisponsible until you can prove otherwise. Heck even reputable breeders get flamed most of the time, but they know the answers to almost every breeding question and don't post those questions to an internet forum.


----------



## cshellenberger

Please start a new thread to ask your question, Be sure to add details about you rdog and why you plan to breed. 

This thread is now closed...


----------

